# My Mac Shoal - 75 Gallon Tank



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Heres my group, enjoy the pictures


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

thay look tough


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats!

They're looking really good, I like their look with the white sand.

Have they eaten for ya yet?


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

****** said:


> Congrats!
> 
> They're looking really good, I like their look with the white sand.
> 
> Have they eaten for ya yet?


oh ya, they eat. each of them demolish a whole silverside everyday. they dont like the pellets to much but ill get them liking them later.

the white sand compliments them really well!


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Handsome little buggers


----------



## GuNSm0k3 (Sep 7, 2010)

Very nice, how big r they and how long have u had them?


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Damn, I want some mac's.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That's a nice looking group of large macs you have there.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

good looking shoal!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Very nice looking group. It's nice to see some larger macs in a group still.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

nice looking now you make me change my mind about my blk and white gravel.


----------



## keithdude5 (Nov 30, 2010)

Great looking macs! I hope my planned mac shoal turns out that well. Picking up the 75 next week more than likely.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Smallest is 5 inches, largest is 6.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

im deciding to start my 20 baby mac shoal with a bare tank but eventually i want o add decour so should i just add it in now?


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

keep it bare. no territories are best for these fish until later on.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Updated March 11th, 2011


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice man, you've got all 5 together now!


----------



## dr7leaf (Nov 26, 2002)

nice i love macs!!!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice group!


----------



## thundergolf (Mar 13, 2009)

Sweet fish!! Im trying to decide to get a shoal of macs or wait until caribe season.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice pics and P's. When and what tank size would you be upgrading to when it comes time ?


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Young Gotti said:


> Nice pics and P's. When and what tank size would you be upgrading to when it comes time ?


I think their next upgrade is going to be a 125gallon. And ill use their tank for a solo fish, like a geryi, or piraya.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

e46markus said:


> Nice man, you've got all 5 together now!


The 5 were always together.your thinking of the little guy. Gave him as part of my trade for the 10 inch rhom.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

nice setup


----------

